# Jaipur Poodles - M. Thompson



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have one of her dogs. He is an absolute doll, but he's oversize if that matters to you. She is starting to get back into showing in conformation again but has lovely poodles that are quite typey to my eye- I used to show toys a few years ago (a decade already! whoa!). Jack has a lovely lovely head, nice rib spring, coat looks like it's going to come in nicely, good tailset and nice long docking, nice tight feet. 

He's super happy, very smart. A little spooky with strangers but he is working through that, and puppies have fear periods through the first year anyway.

She welcomed me into her home. The dogs have runs (looks to be a typical show breeder setup) and every single one of the dogs were nicely groomed. 
She answered every single one of my questions. The pedigree is not loaded with champions but there are a few in there. And I also felt like she had a very fair price for him (he was an older pup). SHe let me go over a couple of her show puppies and another one of the 'pet' (oversize) toys and they were lovely. 

I'd definitely go back for another. 

This is my experience, you may prefer solid CH pedigree, etc. 

What can I say, I adore my little guy <3


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

luvneppoo said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone heard of Jaipur poodles - they are bred by M. Thompson. I could not find a direct pedigree link on the website. If any one has any info on them please let me know if they are reputable breeders or not.
> FYI , I am looking for white or apricot/red toy poodles.
> thanks a lot.


I too am looking for a toy and went and visited her. She was very kind, friendly and helpful; I was there a couple of hours. I took my 3 year old granddaughter and she let her play with a puppy and the dogs. Everything was spotless and the dogs were all groomed. I thought her puppies were delightful and I loved the personality of the white one she has on her site. It is a little too soon for me to get a puppy, but I liked her. I am not an expert on poodles, so my opinion is that of a "lay person", but I would recommend her.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

She has one beauty that is an ice white, gorgeous head & black points. Male Oversized Toy. I keep going back & looking at him.


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

That was the one I looked at as well. He is so beautiful and such a sweet temperament. I can't get a dog until the end of the year because of planned trips. Good luck on getting him!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, I am not getting him. I just had my 1 st litter & plan on keeping 1. I just saw his picture & I love certain Poodle heads & his IMO is fantastic & very engaging. Too bad she is selling him as a "pet" only because he would do well in the UKC if he also moved well. The Oversize does not matter in UKC since Toys & Mins are shown together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kblubyu said:


> That was the one I looked at as well. He is so beautiful and such a sweet temperament. I can't get a dog until the end of the year because of planned trips. Good luck on getting him!


And look how WHITE he is now that the coat has been trimmed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just curious. did anyone who talked to the breeder hear any concern about the new "retail" law? i have been cruising her web site for several months now and haven't noticed any change - and i believe she does ship to buyers.


----------



## Koizumiii (Oct 6, 2013)

I actually got a little silver female from her a few months ago, and if I'm not mistaken, she is the sister of the white male (Keven?) you all are talking about. I went and got her on the 21st, and she and her brother were born June 11, 2013? She is now 9 months old and absolutely wonderful! She is a little over sized, 12 inches at the shoulder and about 9 pounds now, but that actually fits my family's needs better than if she were smaller. 

The breeder answered every question over the phone or email,a nd even gave me some tips on how to groom her. When I went to pick up my Zuzie, the puppies were very loud, but everything was EXTREMELY CLEAN! There were 4 puppies old enough to be out and about, and all of them were very nice and well groomed. Martha let out some of the older dogs, including both of Zuzie and Keven's parents, and we took several family photos. Each and every poodle was brushed and cut, which must ahve taken forever, considering how long it takes to brush one pup. There were also two nursing mothers there at that time, and they were both wary but not aggressive when my family went over to ooh and ahh over the tiny, 1/2 week old puppies. All of Martha's litters that I have seen seem to have 2-3 puppies only. Martha walked us through everything with teh paperwork, and it went very smoothly.

I've also been talking about having a family get together sometime in the future, so that Keven, Zuzie, and their parents can meet each other and Martha again. Maybe we'll also get Zuzie a little brother or sister!


----------

